# Irish declare war on the French



## Michael (Oct 31, 2009)

The French President is sitting in his office when his telephone rings. 

'Hal lo, Mr. Sarkozy!' a heavily accented voice said. 'This is Paddy down at the Harp Pub in County Clare, Ireland. I am ringing to inform you that we are officially declaring war on you! We voted to reject the Lisbon treaty!'

'Well, Paddy,' Sarkozy replied, 'This is indeed important news! How big is your army?'

'Right now,' says Paddy, after a moment's calculation, 'there is myself, me Cousin Sean, me next door neighbour Seamus, and the entire darts team from the pub. That makes eleven!'

Sarkozy paused. 'I must tell you, Paddy, that I have 100,000 men in my army waiting to move on my command..'

'I see!' says Paddy. 'I'll have to ring you back.'

Sure enough, the next day, Paddy calls again. 'Mr. Sarkozy, the war is still on. We have managed to get us some infantry equipment!'

'And what equipment would that be Paddy?' Sarkozy asks. 

'Well, we have two combines, a bulldozer, and Murphy's farm tractor.'

Sarkozy sighs amused. 'I must tell you, Paddy, that I have 6,000 tanks and 5,000 armoured personnel carriers. Also, I have increased my army to 150,000 since we last spoke.'

'Lord preserve us!' says Paddy. 'I'll have to get back to you.'

Sure enough, Paddy rings again the next day. 'Mr. Sarkozy, the war is still on! We have managed to get ourselves airborne! We have modified Jackie McLaughlin's ultra-light with a couple of shotguns in the cockpit, and four boys from the Shamrock Bar have joined us as well!'

Sarkozy was silent for a minute and then cleared his throat. 'I must tell you, Paddy, that I have 100 bombers and 200 fighter planes. My military bases are surrounded by laser-guided, surface-to-air missile sites. And since we last spoke, I have increased my army to 200,000!'

'Me goodness!' says Paddy, 'I will have to ring you back.'

Sure enough, Paddy calls again the next day. 'Top o' the mornin', Mr. Sarkozy! I am sorry to inform you that we have had to call off the war.'

'Really? I am sorry to hear that,' says Sarkozy. 'Why the sudden change of heart?'

'Well,' says Paddy, 'we had a long chat over a few pints of Guinness and packets of crisps, and we decided there is no way we can feed 200,000 prisoners!'


----------



## Augusta (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm not Irish, but still enjoy the drift....


----------



## Ivan (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm part Irish and as I read the joke I was wondering what they were going to do with 200,000 French prisoners.


----------



## IanAdams (Nov 1, 2009)

Still laughing...


----------



## jandrusk (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## coramdeo (Nov 2, 2009)

Tell Paddy that I understand Gitmoe will soon be available!


----------



## smhbbag (Nov 2, 2009)

The Irish here are overlooking the easiest solution....feed them beer and alcoholic drink.

They quite obviously have enough to quench the thirst of at least a few dozen Irishmen, and by using a simple conversion factor, one would see this is more than enough to satisfy the needs of 200,000 Frenchmen.


----------



## nicnap (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Ivan (Nov 2, 2009)

smhbbag said:


> The Irish here are overlooking the easiest solution....feed them beer and alcoholic drink.
> 
> They quite obviously have enough to quench the thirst of at least a few dozen Irishmen, and by using a simple conversion factor, one would see this is more than enough to satisfy the needs of 200,000 Frenchmen.



The Irish will never give up their beer and whisky...NEVER!


----------

